# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Розенталь, Справочник .Правописание и Литературная правка

## Aleph

Розенталь Справочник Правописание и Литературная правка 1989 162 стр
формат файла DJVU free plug-in http://www.lizardtech.com/download/  . 
Справочник на РУССКОМ направлен на литературных редакторов и авторов Переиздаваемый многие десятилетия и один (если не самый) из лучших.  Не для начинающих, ясно.  click here then pick Free Download

----------


## translationsnmru

Замечательно, но как использовать этот плагин?

----------


## Aleph

После установки файлы с расширением DJVU должны быть ассоциированы с Интернет Эксплорером автоматически и тогда при двойном нажатии мышки ИЭ автоматически открывает файл .
Если нет то на файле с расширением DJVU надо клацнуть правой клавишью мышки затем *Proprties* на выскакивающем окне будет клавиша *Open with* нажимаем её и в появляющемся списке выбираем  Internet Explorer и всё.

----------


## translationsnmru

Дело в том, что это расширение использует и такая популярная программа, как ACDSee, так что у меня это расширение зарегистрировано для неё. Поэтому я и не мог понять, в чём дело. Теперь ясно.

----------


## Lampada

> Дело в том, что это расширение использует и такая популярная программа, как ACDSee, так что у меня это расширение зарегистрировано для неё. Поэтому я и не мог понять, в чём дело. *Теперь ясно*.

 Если у тебя получилось, ты бы не мог более детально изложить здесь как это сделать?

----------


## translationsnmru

Нужно скачать 2 файла: сам справочник (файл с длинющим названием и расширением djvu) и плагин. В первом посте, соответсвенно, две ссылки. После установки плагина справочник должен открываться очень просто (в Internet Explorer'е), если только расширение djvu не зарегистрировано для другой программы, как это было у меня.

----------

